# اللهجة السعودية: صناعي



## makala

مع معنى صناعي في هذا البيت؟

تزورني في لذة النـوم واعـي *** لاجيت اسلم غرني طيف الاحلام يهزني صوتٍ مع الليـل داعـي 
*** يقول من ذاق الهوى غصب مانام ماظن مثلك في شعوره صناعـي *** مايلتفت للي شكى الجرح من عام قربك هناي وفي غيابك ضياعـي 
*** لا تبتعد يكفي ترى ضيم الايـام 

المصدر:

فهد عبدالمحسن - تزورني في لذة النوم واعي


----------



## malmerri

اعتقد المعنى مصطنع اي شعورك باتجاهي مصطنع وليس حقيقه
وفي الشطر لا اعتقد من مثلك يصطنع الشعور بل ما تكنه لي حقيقه


----------

